# OCN "BOINCers gone Bonkers"! NOW OVER ***WINNERS ANNOUNCED***



## zodac

*LIST OF WINNERS*
Congratulations go out to the following users for winning prizes during the first BOINCers Gone Bonkers event!
Lanyard/Applique Pack - Nova4005, Blackedv, sks72, Bann, goodtobeking, savagebunny
Overclocked Account for 1 year - DarkRyder, Kilzon
PNY 8600GT PCI-express Graphics Card - godofdeath
Creative Labs Audigy X-Gamer PCI Sound Card - un-nefer
Pentium D 820 (LGA 775) Processor - Starbomba
Seagate 120GB 7200RPM IDE Hard Drive - Idiot
2x1GB Kingston DDR2 memory - k4m1k4ze
2x1GB Patriot DDR2 memory - Nautilus
AMD Server Board with 2x Operton CPUs and 2GB DDR Ram - louze001
Dual Xeon Board with 2 Xeon HT CPUs + 1GB DRAM + 4x Seagate Cheetah 37.5GB SCSI HDDs - manchesterutd81
EVGA GTS 250 - Epona

*The BOINCers gone Bonkers event is here!







*

What _is_ BOINCers gone Bonkers?
Similar to the Foldathons, this is a 48-hour period, when everyone fires up every computer they have, and tried to earn as many credits as they possibly can.
It's also a good time to take a break from gaming, to increase your credits. Plus, it raises awareness for BOINCing. Getting word out is crucial, and we might even get some new long term BOINCers.









We intend to have one of these running every month, and hopefully it'll grow as the OCN BOINC team grows.









When is it?
It will begin on the *19th* of September, 12pm noon EST (5pm GMT), and end on the *21st* of September, 12pm EST.
*Countdown Timer*

How do I take part?
You can use this guide for install the BOINC Project manager, and choose your Project. You may also use this guide to BOINC only on your GPU.









A list of all Projects can be found here, while the best Projects for your CPU or GPU are listed here.

Targets?
For the first month, let's try and get 7mil, and 70 sign ups.








**NOTE:* To qualify for prizes, you must complete at least one Work Unit for team overclock.net during the event.

Where do I sign up?
Right here:

*Once you sign up, you are automatically included for the next month, provided you take part.

*--------> Sign Up Link - Click It! <--------*

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdFh3TXUzcDVjV2ZvSmRfYVV3ZmNyeFE&w=40&h=700&single=true Google Spreadsheet


----------



## terence52

wat is boinc btw?


----------



## Hy3RiD

BOINIC being good on ATI cards?


----------



## gamer11200

BOINC has projects that are highly optimized for ATI cards when compared to Folding. So optimized that one project (Collatz Conjecture) has code that makes computation faster under the 5xxx series cards.


----------



## gamer11200

And i vote for this to be stickied


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamer11200* 
And i vote for this to be stickied

Secondeded.


----------



## 4Brand

Just signed up.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

What if I have more than 1 instance of my BOINC name?

*Signed up*


----------



## Phobos223

God we almost need difference weight classes for this event







how are us little guys gonna hang with the heavyweights that put up 1M a day


----------



## zodac

You're not competing against one another; this is just an event so the team as a whole increases their production.


----------



## Phobos223

Oh i see







Well I've got a few tricks up my sleeve still... i will be ready for battle on the 15th









I am actually going on vacation that day so I will be setup to do some serious crunching while I'm gone... hopefully the power doesn't go out lol


----------



## Broin

Signed up









Might go away for couple of days,so I'll prolly leave BOINC crunching for few days.Maybe I'll grab my bro's GPU


----------



## F1ForFrags

I'm not a BOINC'er, but I believe the OCN should recognize those who do. At least get a post-bit up for em' or something.









I might sign up.


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags* 
I'm not a BOINC'er, but I believe the OCN should recognize those who do. At least get a post-bit up for em' or something.









I might sign up.









According to Zodac BOINC postbits are being worked on.
So there is no reason why not to crunch for OCN BOINC.


----------



## jazznaz

Signed up, will try and put out half a million over the 48 hour period - nice to aim high!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags* 
I might sign up.










Do it. Do it just for the event if you want







And then maybe keep it on...


----------



## DarkRyder

i wish i could say the same.


----------



## Phobos223

Chicken Patty got me hooked on this $hit and I can't...stop...crunching now









...Just ordered a fresh batch of parts from the egg to get geared up for the event... 4 more cores and an extra GPU


----------



## zodac

A bump for new prizes.

And a big *THANK YOU* to DarkRyder, for donating the prizes for this month's "BOINCers gone Bonkers". And you too admin, we can't forget you.









So, let's make this event one to remember; let's show the other teams that we mean business!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
A bump for new prizes.

OMG wow.
Time for people to invite their friends to start BOINCing. It would be cool to get a whole bunch more people going with this.


----------



## zodac

Another new prize. A generous BOINCer (who wishes to remain anonymous) has donated an Evga GTS 250.


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
wat is boinc btw?

This..


----------



## grunion

In for lanyard or applique, nothing else.


----------



## Darkknight512

Woot, I just started crunching yesterday too =D


----------



## DarkRyder

I also would like a lanyard


----------



## gamer11200

The lanyard is the only thing that I'm interested in winning


----------



## H-man

What projects do we crunch?
Currently doing Milkyway, Collatz and SETI.


----------



## zodac

Any Project(s) you wish.


----------



## Broin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamer11200* 
BOINC has projects that are highly optimized for ATI cards when compared to Folding. So optimized that one project (Collatz Conjecture) has code that makes computation faster under the 5xxx series cards.

Kinda late reply







but,Collatz is also really fast on 4xxx series(either that or its because this is the only GPU project I'm using







).I'd like to remind you that GPUs crunch much faster than CPUs so every graphic card counts


----------



## Phobos223

Also try DNETC... fast on 5XXX gpus

Even my wittle 5550 can do a WU in about 90 minutes









I did a couple Collatz GPU WUs on a 3XXX IGP lst night, took about 5 hours :-/ Oh well I guess that little bit might add up after a month lol


----------



## 4Brand

Keep em comin.


----------



## LiLChris

Foldathon then a day or so later this?

Pfft you just don't want me using my rigs do you!


----------



## PineyJustice

I'm in on my sig rig, I might get cracking on my linux test box too.
(9800gt 3g ram and a 1.8 core 2)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Foldathon then a day or so later this?

Pfft you just don't want me using my rigs do you!









Foldathon is on the week after this. Stop assuming you know my plans.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Foldathon is on the week after this. Stop assuming you know my plans.











Reverse psychology


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## Daney

Awesome









I hope I put in my BOINC name correctly, I can't remember it, case-wise.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


Awesome









I hope I put in my BOINC name correctly, I can't remember it, case-wise.


I'm not seeing any results for "Daney" or "daney" at all:
http://boincstats.com/search/result.php


----------



## DarkRyder

i believe he spelled it wrong, there is an "edaney"

http://boincstats.com/search/all_pro...5ba9d3c26d9673


----------



## Kilzon

I'm in on my two rigs. Should have a third with two 8800GTS cards going by then as well


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kilzon*


I'm in on my two rigs. Should have a third with two 8800GTS cards going by then as well




















That's a mean crunching farm and will definitely get you some nice points.


----------



## IdPlease

Just signed up! hope I can contribute a few numbers!!!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
Just signed up! hope I can contribute a few numbers!!!

Just like folding, every little bit counts









Thanks for joining


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## DarkRyder

bump you zodac.


----------



## jazznaz

Just had a scout around the available hardware in the house... Going to be running my X6, a Q8300 X4 and an Athlon 260 X2, as well as my 4870x2 and a 5450. This does involve commandeering some family computers, but it's all for a good cause!


----------



## mmx+

Count me in!

Just crunching on a C2D ATM (WCG) but more may be coming


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jazznaz*


Just had a scout around the available hardware in the house... Going to be running my X6, a Q8300 X4 and an Athlon 260 X2, as well as my 4870x2 and a 5450. This does involve commandeering some family computers, but it's all for a good cause!










the cpu usage rarely is noticed by a person using the machine. you will see windows jumping and games going crazy if you have gpu usage set to always on. its a good idea to set the gpus to only run after the computer has been idle for several minutes. saves you problems when they complain because you installed something on there.


----------



## Phobos223

Welcome to the team all you guys that just joined! If you need some more firepower for your rig check the marketplace I am listing a brand new GTX 480


----------



## jazznaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
the cpu usage rarely is noticed by a person using the machine. you will see windows jumping and games going crazy if you have gpu usage set to always on. its a good idea to set the gpus to only run after the computer has been idle for several minutes. saves you problems when they complain because you installed something on there.









Ah, I'll just tell them I'll fix it at the weekend...


----------



## manchesterutd81

you know looking at the prizes ... i so want those MOBs lol

ive even got a 8800 gs just sitting here....


----------



## IEATFISH

Just got BOINC going. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## DarkRyder




----------



## Enfluenza

uhmmm...
i never used BOINC before








what exactly IS BOINC anyway?

i'll try it out tho


----------



## mmx+

Going to be crunching on the i7 & C2D (WCG), might get the GPUs doing some project briefly during the BGB. Suggestions?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Going to be crunching on the i7 & C2D (WCG), might get the GPUs doing some project briefly during the BGB. Suggestions?

For your GPU your best bets are DNetc, Milkyway and Collatz









Also, since you have nvidia, GPUGRID is really sweet. WU take a long time to process but give mad points


----------



## zodac

MilkyWay or DNETC I hear.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
MilkyWay or DNETC I hear.

you are very correct.


----------



## jazznaz

Validation on MW can be temperamental, but DNETC is rock solid.


----------



## DarkRyder

it is now that it came back up


----------



## mmx+

I'll look into those later


----------



## goodtobeking

Didnt realize that my account on my main projects are Goodtobeking, didnt realize it was case sensitive. I messed up the sign up sheet, can one of the admins save me?? I just turned in one collatz WU before I realized my mistake. Just switched collatz over, now I need the spreadsheet changed. If its possible, Thanks.


----------



## zodac

Changed to "Goodtobeking".


----------



## goodtobeking

Ah Zodac, my burrito. Thank you agian, you saved the day...er night. Now to call it a night while my HD5750 gets into shape for the bionicathon.


----------



## Epona

Mmkay, I just started BOINC a few minutes ago... if you're doing [email protected] or [email protected] or something like that, what's your username? (I'm also doing WCG and I figured that one out...)

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Hey is anyone else having issues with SETI??

I seem to notice lots of my finished tasks are saying

Error while computing
Completed, validation inconclusive
Completed, marked as invalid

whats up...

I suspended SETI sense none of my tasks are being validated as good\\\\

here is my scores and im not getting that many credits from it so why run it?

Collatz Conjecture 117,802 10,534 6 Sep 2010
[email protected] 70,518 6,717 7 Sep 2010
[email protected] 33,796 3,002 6 Sep 2010
[email protected] 653 60 5 Sep 2010
[email protected] 67 6 5 Sep 2010

whatcha think???

josh


----------



## k4m1k4z3

My seti is working fine, except the tasks wont upload.


----------



## DarkRyder

they wont till tomorrow.


----------



## mmx+

GPUGrid keeps crashing, I might try Collatz or similar later.


----------



## zodac

Ok, that's 30 sign ups people. 70 might be a bit too much for us, but let's try and get another 20 before we kick off.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. or we could postpone for another week.


----------



## zodac

Then it conflicts with the Foldathon.


----------



## DarkRyder

you oughta make them the same time so people can show their true colors


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
you oughta make them the same time so people can show their true colors









Really? Because you know what my badge says, right?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok, that's 30 sign ups people. 70 might be a bit too much for us, but let's try and get another 20 before we kick off.









Let's see what we can do!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
you oughta make them the same time so people can show their true colors









No. Then I'd have to ditch on you


----------



## DarkRyder

lol man i feel the love. fine. try to make everyone happy.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
lol man i feel the love. fine. try to make everyone happy.

Yeah... that's what we try to do.


----------



## Phobos223

We'll be alright if a couple folders drop off... We are gonna crush that 7M goal


----------



## sks72

I just started on my 4890 to get all the bugs worked out before this starts.

How often are pending credits validated? Is it every hour or only once a day?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


I just started on my 4890 to get all the bugs worked out before this starts.

How often are pending credits validated? Is it every hour or only once a day?


Depends on the project, and where you get your stats from. BONICSTATS updates once a day, but they have the whole "since then" total that shows what you have earned since the update.

Best way I have found is to just watch you credit totals jump up after an update in your manager


----------



## sks72

I've been up and running for almost 3 hours but under work done it still says 0. When I go to view my results it has 14 units on the pending page but none on the valid page.

I guess when these units get validated I'll get points under my name right?


----------



## DarkRyder

sometimes it can take a day for work to post.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


sometimes it can take a day for work to post.


That's what I was wondering, Thanks.


----------



## DarkRyder

np man. thats what we're here for


----------



## gamer11200

For those that will be running BOINC for the first time with this event, I strongly urge you all to get acquainted with the BOINC software and to make sure everything is operational on your computers before the competition begins. BOINC is a bit of a confusing program to use at first.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
sometimes it can take a day for work to post.

I think it also depends on your timezone. My stats took just under two days to show.


----------



## Argosy

I'm in, finally a use for my idling 4890


----------



## Nautilus

It's really hard for me to be elected with this hw (need at least another two 5870s







)

Well who cares i've already being crunching without this event.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Its exciting to see a bunch of new people joining the team.
Right now, the stats page shows we have 175 members (96 of which are "active")... and I am sure once it updates, we will have some more.


----------



## gamer11200

We should easily have 200 by the time the event is over


----------



## DarkRyder

Dnetc's servers are going down during the contest. Is there anyway we can reschedule till after their servers come back up?

News
Server upgrades 14 -18 September
We have 5 new hdd from Jureko S.A.-Artur Obara. Therefore, in the days of a project may be temporarily or completely not available. After the upgrade project will secure better in case of failure of one of the drives. New hdd will be installed in a raid5 array.


----------



## k4m1k4z3




----------



## DarkRyder

yeah i know


----------



## jazznaz

Ah. That's quite a big deal for me - I do all my GPU crunching on DNETC!

Ah well, I'm up for a change in the date or migrating to another project.


----------



## un-nefer

[email protected] should give you 200K a day on your 4870x2 if you can run gpu's at 750/900


----------



## goodtobeking

Is there anyway of getting around not having a double precision GPU for MW?? I guess my 5750 doesnt have it, so I cant crunch MW with it. So I am crunching Collatz with it now.
Folding on my I7, trying to get into the top 500 for OCN. But I am going to put it to crunching for the crunchathon.


----------



## un-nefer

Can't see my name on the list, so can someone add me plz


----------



## jazznaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
Is there anyway of getting around not having a double precision GPU for MW?? I guess my 5750 doesnt have it, so I cant crunch MW with it. So I am crunching Collatz with it now.
Folding on my I7, trying to get into the top 500 for OCN. But I am going to put it to crunching for the crunchathon.

Afraid not, [email protected] is quite picky! It might be having a try at GPUGrid and seeing how well your 5750 performs running that project.


----------



## steadly2004

I see the BOINCers BONKERS sig link, how do I add it to myself?


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jazznaz*


Afraid not, [email protected] is quite picky! It might be having a try at GPUGrid and seeing how well your 5750 performs running that project.


GPUGrid only supports Nvidia GPUs.


----------



## DarkRyder

they were working on ati support havent finished it yet. until then nvidia is it.


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


I see the BOINCers BONKERS sig link, how do I add it to myself?


Press quote on Zodac's post, then scroll down to the bottom and copy paste the sig link into your signature.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4Brand*


Press quote on Zodac's post, then scroll down to the bottom and copy paste the sig link into your signature.


Thanks!


----------



## zodac

Ok, the DNETC issue isn't great, but we can work around it.

So, How does everyone feel about moving the event to Sun 19th - Tues 21st?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok, the DNETC issue isn't great, but we can work around it.

So, How does everyone feel about moving the event to Sun 19th - Tues 21st?

I'm down with that. Maybe make a poll?


----------



## zodac

A bit of general consensus should do; no need for an irremovable poll if you don't need one.


----------



## gamer11200

I'm down with that as well!


----------



## esocid

Another event, I'm down for it.


----------



## CryWin

Anyone care to share what type of reasearch Boinc is actually for???? (Cancer, diseases, ninjas, aliens..?) Nobody will put out an answer...


----------



## zodac

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-projects.html


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryWin* 
Anyone care to share what type of reasearch Boinc is actually for???? (Cancer, diseases, ninjas, aliens..?) Nobody will put out an answer...

Hi mate.

BOINC is just the client that runs the projects you select. You can see all the projects supported HERE with links to each projecrt for more info.

The projects are wide ranging, including cancer research, aids research, protein folding, looking for aliens, mapping the stars, looking for stars, and even just plain providng processing power for non-profit research.

The projects are vast and many - so go through the list and find one that interests you and start crunching


----------



## godofdeath

so all i gotta do during the 15 is run boinc right? and you guys will do w/e else?


----------



## un-nefer

You'll have to install BOINC and then sign up for a project and then BOINC will get workunits for that project and your computer will start crunching.

There is no specific project that everyone has to run, so find one that suits and sign up for it.

Since this is to try and get as many credits for OCN though, most will prolly choose projects that provide decent credits in return.

Your GPU will crunch quicker then your CPU, so find a project that can be run on your nVidia GPU that provides decent credit in return









Projects with NVIDIA applications:

* GPUgrid.net
* [email protected]
* [email protected]
* [email protected]
* Lattice
* Collatz Conjecture


----------



## zodac

Ok, I've changed the date of the event to the 19-21st. Should have DNETC back then, and shouldn't conflict with the Foldathon later in the week.


----------



## godofdeath

wait besides install it and run the projects of my choosing how do i do it for ocn?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
wait besides install it and run the projects of my choosing how do i do it for ocn?

After choosing a project and creating a profile for that project it'll ask you if you want to join a team. Search overclock.net and select it. Once it pulls it up you'll have to click "join this team". Be sure to make the same name for all the accounts. I think it keeps things simple.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steadly2004* 
After choosing a project and creating a profile for that project it'll ask you if you want to join a team. Search overclock.net and select it. Once it pulls it up you'll have to click "join this team". Be sure to make the same name for all the accounts. I think it keeps things simple.

cool thanks, and you need to edit ur sig dates


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
cool thanks, and you need to edit ur sig dates

gotcha


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


gotcha


You still need to edit your sig dates.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

*Overclock.net's BOINCers have gone Bonkers! September 19th-21st!*


----------



## godofdeath

zodac shoot me a pm the night b4 this starts plz ill start crunching stuff that night


----------



## zodac

Will do. If anyone else wants a PM to remind them on Saturday night, let me know.


----------



## LiLChris

Reminder please! For both events, k thanks.


----------



## zodac

Not doing reminders for the Foldathon... too many people complain about it.


----------



## LiLChris

But I am special!


----------



## zodac

Fine... I'll go make a list for the Foldathon too.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Fine... I'll go make a list for the Foldathon too.

lol


----------



## LiLChris

I was kidding...

Just gave me an excuse to bug you and bump this so others see it.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I reallly wanna see 6 more signups.

On a related note, does anyone know what time the stats are updated? I'm planning on noting everyone's stats at noon EST on the 19th, then again on the 21st, and just get the difference.


----------



## LiLChris

I find it strange how it updates, I have only done 2 projects so far.
Grid took a few hours to update to BOINCstats, while Milkway was on the hour.

Or maybe I just missed out a minor detail.

Switching over sig rig to BOINC again tonight.


----------



## gamer11200

That sig rig would love eating up BOINC units (especially that GTX 480 om nom nom







)


----------



## LiLChris

Hehe, I know.









Hopefully I overcome my laziness and put another GPU towards this.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Hehe, I know.









Hopefully I overcome my laziness and put another GPU towards this.

You'd better. Then there's an extra GPU for the Foldathon a few days later.


----------



## LiLChris

No that GPU is already folding.









Can a 7350 LE crunch? Lol
I know it can't fold cause no CUDA, not sure how it works for BOINC if its the same requirement.


----------



## gamer11200

It would be the same thing with BOINC


----------



## 4Brand

BUMP before going to bed, good night fellow crunchers.


----------



## zodac

So... how do I get DNETC running on my GPU only? I attached myself to the Project, went into Advanced> Preferences and check "Use GPU while computer is in use", made sure to disallow ATi GPUs and CPUs, and allow nVidia GPUs on DNETC.net, then clicked "Update" on the Projects tab.

Yet all WUs are at 0%, and the GPU isn't under any load.

Ok, sorted that; I had it set to "Use GPU Never" in Activity.









But now, while it is working, my GPU is only at 60% load. That normal? I think it is, but I can't remember if it was this Project or another one.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But now, while it is working, my GPU is only at 60% load. That normal? I think it is, but I can't remember if it was this Project or another one.


Do you have MSI afterburner running? I seem to remember reading that it causes things to be messed up when it comes to GPU use. If you are, perhaps give EVGA precision/rivatuner a try.


----------



## zodac

Using Evga Prec. When Folding it goes striaght up to ~97%, but with DNTEC it flounders around 60%.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Using Evga Prec. When Folding it goes striaght up to ~97%, but with DNTEC it flounders around 60%.

Different projects utilize different %'s of the GPU. DCNET uses like 95%, Milky ~90% and GPUgrid ~60% for me. SETI only uses like 70% with a continues up/down above that line.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but DNETC is only using 60%.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, but DNETC is only using 60%.











I just grabbed DNETC cause GRID was doing the same thing to me, but the credits were great.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, only had DNETC up for one night, and 7.7k credits so far.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, but DNETC is only using 60%.

Alright just started it and my DNETC uses 97-99% GPU and less CPU.









Seems it finishes one every 10mins, since its 50% and 5mins in, ill let you know my credits at the end.


----------



## un-nefer

So how many credits did you get - that was a long 5 minutes


----------



## zodac

Fail Chris.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


So how many credits did you get - that was a long 5 minutes











Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fail Chris.










I posted my own thread









Since I was having problems.


----------



## Starbomba

signed up








perfect excuse to get back to [email protected] (been 2 months since the last time i made work there >.<)

just a small question: does it affect how fast i can complete a job on the DX version i use? I'll use win7 on my GeForce 9400 if it improves the amount of work done, otherwise i'll stick to winXP (since on XP my card can't use DirectCompute... or it doesn't affect a thing?)


----------



## gamer11200

Thanks for joining Starboba.

Are you going to stick with BOINC after the BOINCers gone Bonkers event?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


Thanks for joining Starboba.

Are you going to stick with BOINC after the BOINCers gone Bonkers event?


i tend to do Seti jobs while i'm at university, thus i don't have much time to play (around 8-9 months a year) but the rest i completely turn off BOINC or use it seldomly since i play alot (and not exactly Minesweeper, lol)

so, at least till december, i think i can do a lot of work again


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm subbed.
I'll try to set up boinc on my brothers pc, so I can let it run during this event


----------



## zodac

Ok, we've got ~36hrs to find 4 more sign ups... we *must* hit 50.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok, we've got ~36hrs to find 4 more sign ups... we *must* hit 50.


I'll go find some, now go help me with my BOINC problems.


----------



## gamer11200

2 sign-ups away from 50


----------



## zodac

And still over 12hrs to go.


----------



## LiLChris

Gamer go bump this.








http://www.overclock.net/ati/826549-...-complain.html


----------



## esocid

Need some more people. 11 hours to go.


----------



## LiLChris

Bump!


----------



## zodac

Bit over 4hrs left...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Bit over 4hrs left...


----------



## zodac

Yup, stopping Folding and firing up Collatz now.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yup, stopping Folding and firing up Collatz now.









I think were the 2 procrastinators.









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post10745288


----------



## zodac

Last call for entries. Sign ups will be closed in 80 minutes.


----------



## 4Brand

20 minutes left. BUMP!


----------



## gamer11200

So what projects is everyone running?

[email protected], Climate Prediction, Collatz Conjecture, and [email protected] are the projects that I am running.


----------



## Epona

I'm running Collatz.... what is the best for an NVidia card?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I am running collatz and docking.


----------



## zodac

Running Spinhenge and Collatz here, since DNETC is down and I don't know the best CPU project.









Anyway, sign ups are closed, and I got everyone's points on the spreadsheet from this site:
http://allprojectstats.com/top.php?t...teamid=1008756
If you had multiple entries for OCN, I added them up (why does that happen anyway?). If there are any error, let me know.









Oh, and if there's a stats site that updates very frequently, could someone let me know please?

Anyway, BOINCing time.


----------



## goodtobeking

I am Crunching Collatz with my HD5750, and Crunching Milkyway with my I7 at 4Ghz HT on. I have been waiting for this Boincers gone Bonkers thing to happen. I am happy with my Collatz output, but Milkyway seems to be a little less pleasing. I know a little late to be adding/editing my projects, but any suggestions for CPU points wise??


----------



## Broin

gah my system crashed 2 hours ago,awesome timing considering last time it crashed was few years ago









Downloading Boinc client @ 9kb/s,does anyone know a mirror i can DL it from?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If you had multiple entries for OCN, I added them up (why does that happen anyway?). If there are any error, let me know.







p

On Friday might stats broke off into 2.









I don't understand how that happens...


----------



## zodac

I know... so odd.

Oh... and congratz.


----------



## gamer11200

Thanks


----------



## halocog

Do science and win prizes. Pure win.


----------



## jazznaz

Why aren't DNETC upgrading at the times they said they would. Very annoying, I've probably lost 250,000 credits or so due to expired WUs. Grr. Time to move to MW for a bit!


----------



## zodac

Let's hope they come online tomorrow, so all WUs will drop during the BGB.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jazznaz* 
Why aren't DNETC upgrading at the times they said they would. Very annoying, I've probably lost 250,000 credits or so due to expired WUs. Grr. Time to move to MW for a bit!

They ran into major problems while doing their maintenance.
Now they are running into MySQL issues. Noticeable when you try to go to their website.


----------



## jazznaz

Yeah I wondered what was going on. Noticed that a few of their servers were offline for debugging as well. Fingers crossed they're able to honour those expired units somehow.


----------



## LiLChris

So anything better than collatz for a 9800gtx+ & 8800gts?
Getting like 800 credits every 2 hours.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Let's hope they come online tomorrow, so all WUs will drop during the BGB.









I hope so cause any longer and they expire on me.


----------



## godofdeath

what's health and stuff related I can run on the gpu for boinc?


----------



## un-nefer

World Community Grid (WCG) has a bunch of sub projects you can choose from that relate to health and science - including:
Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy
Help Fight Childhood Cancer
Help Conquer Cancer
Human Proteome Folding
[email protected]
Computing for Clean Water
The Clean Energy Project
Discovering Dengue Drugs
Influenza Antiviral Drug Search
The Clean Energy Project
Discovering Dengue Drugs


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


World Community Grid (WCG) has a bunch of sub projects you can choose from that relate to health and science - including:
Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy
Help Fight Childhood Cancer
Help Conquer Cancer
Human Proteome Folding
[email protected]
Computing for Clean Water
The Clean Energy Project
Discovering Dengue Drugs
Influenza Antiviral Drug Search
The Clean Energy Project
Discovering Dengue Drugs


all cpu which i'm doing
need gpu, dont want [email protected] to hog it lol


----------



## LiLChris

GPUGrid - GTX 480 / 4-8 hours 16-21k credits per task
Collatz - 9800gtx+ / 2 hours exactly - 800 credits per task
DNETC - GTX 480 / 15mins - 700 credits per task (server is coming up soon)

Hope that helps.


----------



## zodac

So GPUGrid is best?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


GPUGrid - GTX 480 / 4-8 hours 16-21k credits per task
Collatz - 9800gtx+ / 2 hours exactly - 800 credits per task
DNETC - GTX 480 / 15mins - 700 credits per task (server is coming up soon)

Hope that helps.


are they health related?
like AIDS, cancer, water, something something like WCG stuff


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So GPUGrid is best?


Not all cards are supported correctly. 
http://www.gpugrid.net/forum_thread.php?id=867

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


are they health related?
like AIDS, cancer, water, something something like WCG stuff


Collatz
Aim: Research in mathematics, specifically testing the Collatz Conjecture, also known as 3x+1 or HOTPO (half or triple plus one)

GPUGrid
Aim: To deliver high-performance all-atom biomolecular simulations

DNETC...let me look. 
Not sure.

I don't know any for health with GPU I am sure there is one out there, if I find it I will let you know.


----------



## zodac

My 9800GT won't fail me.

And if it does... I blame BOINC.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My 9800GT won't fail me.

And if it does... I blame BOINC.



They said to lower the work buffer to .05 days for best work units for your GPU. 
That came from DNETC and volunteers.

I haven't noticed the difference.


----------



## zodac

Meh, I'm only BOINCing for another day and a bit... no point messing with buffers.









Anyway, I'll finish this Collatz WU in ~2hrs, so will do GPUGrid after that and see how it goes.


----------



## LiLChris

Alrighty.









I found some XML files to edit that might help others and a bunch of flags.
Going to play with them after the event and right a few guides.


----------



## zodac

When you do, please remember it's "write", not "right".


----------



## LiLChris

Im not doing it anymore!


----------



## zodac

Not my fault you can't spell. Just trying to help.

Hate that I have to wait 30secs to post here.


----------



## LiLChris

Good you have too much troll posts anyways!









See now I have to close my client a few dozen times to test things and mess up my points for this.


----------



## zodac

Don't bother until _after_ the BGB then.


----------



## LiLChris

Too late, I need something to do and if I leave it for later I will forget half the things I spent learning last night.


----------



## gamer11200

Thread has been stickied


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


are they health related?
like AIDS, cancer, water, something something like WCG stuff


gpugrid does biomedical molecular simulations, so they are similar in a way that they are trying to help find cures for diseases etc - see here.

But it is only for nVidia cards, so you'll need to run something else as well if you want to use your 4890 too.


----------



## Zzyzx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Last call for entries. Sign ups will be closed in 80 minutes.

Crud, I saw this too late. Oh well, installed it and am running under Zzyzx and Overclock.net anyway.


----------



## un-nefer

HERE is a link to a new countdown timer for the end of BOINCers gon bonkers


----------



## jazznaz

DNETC is back online!









I've just banked over 250,000 points worth of WUs.







Going to be a big total today!


----------



## Phobos223

Just got back from vacation, found that power had been off from a big storm








Oh well, gonna have to play catch up next 24 hours


----------



## DarkRyder

has the date changed again ?


----------



## LiLChris

Nope it started on the 19th and ends on the 21st at 12pm est time.


----------



## steadly2004

Holy crap, I wasn't home for 2 days, machines left on for crunching, I get home and my main rig was off!! holy hell, this sucks


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## zodac

Yay, DNETC is back. Shame I've got another 7hrs on this GPUGrid WU.


----------



## DarkRyder

gpugrid uploads a big chuck of data back too, once you get done i've seen some as big as 10mb that it has to upload when done.


----------



## zodac

SMP WUs are bigger, so no problem there.


----------



## LiLChris

Anyone got DNETC to upload your old tasks? I have like 50 waiting...

Not to mention 80 pending from Collatz and counting. Lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


SMP WUs are bigger, so no problem there.










Bigadvs are huge! Takes me forever to upload, for some reason SMP client only likes to use like 10% of my network...


----------



## nova4005

yes. mine just uploaded.


----------



## LiLChris

Welcome to OCN!









And ugh! Why cant I upload.


----------



## nova4005

Thank you! I have been looking around for awhile and finally got into water cooling. Then I saw about this and thought it sounded pretty cool so I wanted to join that as well. I have learned a lot from this site in the short time I have been coming here.


----------



## steadly2004

Is there going to be a tally for total work done by this event?


----------



## zodac

Yes, if all goes according to plan.


----------



## un-nefer

[email protected] os down again, so I'm going to give DNECT a go until [email protected] it is back up. I'm limiting it to GPU only, and noticed that there is only 1 WU being crunched but both GPU's are at 98% - does DNECT use all GPUs for a single WU?

Also, how long does it take others to crunch a single WU in DNECT - does 18 minutes sound right? And how many credits are given for a single WU in DNECT?


----------



## Boyboyd

So it starts in 7 hours?

Good job i left my machine running before i came to work. 48 hours without gaming... i think i can do that.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
So it starts in 7 hours?

Good job i left my machine running before i came to work. 48 hours without gaming... i think i can do that.

It ends in 6 hours









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
When is it?
It will begin on the *19th* of September, 12pm noon EST (5pm GMT), and end on the *21st* of September, 12pm EST.
*Countdown Timer*

And you forgot to sign up









Next month make sure to remember!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
It ends in 6 hours









God damn...

I have been crunching pretty much non-stop. Except for maybe an hour last night when i did some photo editing.

I have the GPU set to a 0.1 minute delay of inactivity. Works pretty well.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
[email protected] os down again, so I'm going to give DNECT a go until [email protected] it is back up. I'm limiting it to GPU only, and noticed that there is only 1 WU being crunched but both GPU's are at 98% - does DNECT use all GPUs for a single WU?

Also, how long does it take others to crunch a single WU in DNECT - does 18 minutes sound right? And how many credits are given for a single WU in DNECT?

Yea DNETC will use both GPUs on a single WU. One thing for sure do not run afterburner when crunching DNETC units on multiple GPUS, seems to screw it up. DNTETC gpu wus seem to be around 3K points each.

If you want osmething else that runs good on GPUS try Collatz. About the same ppd as MW and will run a WU on each gpu


----------



## jazznaz

I get through DNETC WUs in about that time on my 4870x2, maybe just a little quicker though.









I get about the same credit running DNETC on both GPUs as I do running Collatz on the individual WUs and I prefer the work that DNETC does, so I stick with that.









Hope everyone's crunching hard to bring the last hour or so in!


----------



## zodac

Yeah... does anyone know the update times of each stats site? I'll probably pull them in 1hr 18mins, but I don't know how up to date those stats are, and might be missing the last update.









Need more info.


----------



## Phobos223

The BS site updates around noon CST... might just use that?

For you guys running dnetc on multi GPU cards it seems to me on my 4850x2 that it doenst run as smooth/consistent as running collatz or MW doing 1 WU per GPU


----------



## zodac

This one:
http://boincstats.com/

I was using this before, to get the "start" points:
http://allprojectstats.com/top.php?t...teamid=1008756

But I don't know which would give the most accurate "end" points...


----------



## jazznaz

Yeah, the update times aren't great! Maybe try refreshing the stats page until you see the first update after 5pm?


----------



## zodac

I think I'll do just that... wish they had a timer or something though.


----------



## zelix

hmm well tried looking for myself on boinc stats, couldnt find myself..


----------



## Pedgette

I downloaded this a few days before the start and have been running it since. I'm running my CPU and GPU on my main rig and on my mac. On the boincstats.com page it shows my user name twice when I search. Did I screw something up?


----------



## zodac

I don't think so; I'm in the same boat. But a few days before the event, all my stats were on _one_ page. Dunno what's up.

Either way, I add both sets of stats if necessary.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I don't think so; I'm in the same boat. But a few days before the event, all my stats were on _one_ page. Dunno what's up.

Either way, I add both sets of stats if necessary.









This has happens to me a bunch of times... it seems when I detach from a project and then attach to it later on, it screws things up.


----------



## zodac

Well, they were split when I started BOINC, merged later on, and have now split again.


----------



## zodac

And so ends the first BOINCers Gone Bonkers. Well done everyone.









I'll put up provisional stats now... then will update when one of the stats sites updates.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

*** people have negative points for the event?


----------



## zodac

Lol, final points minus initial points. Some of the final points haven't been entered yet, so are 0.


----------



## jazznaz

Ohh yeah, looks like I hit my half million target!


----------



## zodac

Ok, here are the stats. They seem pretty accurate, so I think we'll take this as the final stats; I will doublecheck everyone with 0 points just in case before I draw for prizes though.

Total credits:
*12,980,427*

Total participants:
*38*

Top scorers:
*DarkRyder* - 2,733,499
*grunion* - 2,234,405
*blox* - 1,125,701
*Phobos223* - 1,006,790
*unnefer* - 788,268

As always, if I've made a mistake somewhere, just let me know.









Congratz everybody, and let's inprove in this next month.









Go OCN BOINCers!


----------



## zelix

Zodac, can't find myself on boincstats and such, but I defintly was running 24/7 for the event and accumulated 98000 points or so, that's what collatz thing said before I went to school this morning.... Had my Q6600 and 4890 pumping all day all night...


----------



## savagebunny

Good stuff. I only started my rig yesterday because of driver issues. Got that resolved and I have still a butt load of pending credit.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zelix* 
Zodac, can't find myself on boincstats and such, but I defintly was running 24/7 for the event and accumulated 98000 points or so, that's what collatz thing said before I went to school this morning.... Had my Q6600 and 4890 pumping all day all night...

Ok, try going to the Project homepage (though BOINC Manager), and look for the Certificate link. It will show how many points are under your username... maybe you've got a different name than the one you posted?


----------



## KoolGuy

I didnt know about this!

Damn i would have won!


----------



## zodac

It had a global announcement for almost a week!


----------



## Phobos223

Dang I would have been up there if all my rigs wernt off the first day due to power outage and me being stuck in airport all day









How often are we gonna have these events? Like once a month or so? Good to see we shattered our 7M goal!! Good job guys!


----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok, try going to the Project homepage (though BOINC Manager), and look for the Certificate link. It will show how many points are under your username... maybe you've got a different name than the one you posted?

Nope I had username issue on the first few hours of the first day, fixed that, at school now can't do any checking


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
How often are we gonna have these events? Like once a month or so? Good to see we shattered our 7M goal!! Good job guys!

It will probably be done monthly. I'll be handing over BOINC duties to gamer now though, since he's Editor, so he'll have the final say.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zelix* 
Nope I had username issue on the first few hours of the first day, fixed that, at school now can't do any checking









Ok, when you get back, check. If I can't get your start and finish stats, then I won't add your numbers to the spreadsheet (don't want it to be inaccurate), but I will add you to the prize draw if you can show that you were BOINCing last couple of days.

Of course, if you just started during the BGB, then that's not a problem.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It had a global announcement for almost a week!









Damn, I missed it too. ****!


----------



## jazznaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Dang I would have been up there if all my rigs wernt off the first day due to power outage and me being stuck in airport all day









How often are we gonna have these events? Like once a month or so? Good to see we shattered our 7M goal!! Good job guys!

Really?

We've hit 7M over any 48 hour period recently. I thought the target was 7M for one day - beating our current record of 5.9M?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jazznaz* 
Really?

We've hit 7M over any 48 hour period recently. I thought the target was 7M for one day - beating our current record of 5.9M?

Target was 7mil over two days... remember, it's not so easy to get everyone to sign up for the event.


----------



## Phobos223

Yea I was on vacation and power outage took down all my gear... otherwise I would have had a nice big chunk on Dnetc credit to cash in like DR and Grunion









Oh well... I will be at full strength on Wendsday night... muhuhahahaha


----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It will probably be done monthly. I'll be handing over BOINC duties to gamer now though, since he's Editor, so he'll have the final say.









Ok, when you get back, check. If I can't get your start and finish stats, then I won't add your numbers to the spreadsheet (don't want it to be inaccurate), but I will add you to the prize draw if you can show that you were BOINCing last couple of days.

Of course, if you just started during the BGB, then that's not a problem.










Alright thanks, when I get home I'll try get links or screens for you, don't know why my results arnt showing up.. Anywho iPhone typing is hard. Toodaloo


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok, here are the stats. They seem pretty accurate, so I think we'll take this as the final stats; I will doublecheck everyone with 0 points just in case before I draw for prizes though.

Total credits:
*12,980,427*

Total participants:
*38*

Top scorers:
*DarkRyder* - 2,733,499
*grunion* - 2,234,405
*blox* - 1,125,701
*Phobos223* - 1,006,790
*unnefer* - 788,268

As always, if I've made a mistake somewhere, just let me know.









Congratz everybody, and let's inprove in this next month.









Go OCN BOINCers!









oh yeah baby!!!


----------



## Phobos223

lol DR that Dnetc point dump you got was nice! 1.7M yesterday! Getrdun!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
lol DR that Dnetc point dump you got was nice! 1.7M yesterday! Getrdun!

I dont care who you are, thats funny right there! lol


----------



## PineyJustice

If only this had been last week when it was cooler out and I didn't need to use my desktop quite as much. Oh well theres always next time, maybe I can set up a dedicated box. How many PPD do you think an ubuntu 10.04 box with a 1.8ghz core2 and a 9800gt would get?


----------



## LiLChris

12mil very nice!








Great job everyone!

We must get more than that next month!

I got 350k hmm not bad, that should easily hit 500k next month now that I know what to run.


----------



## savagebunny

Now I got my rig at top speed now, I should be able to produce a lot more next month


----------



## zodac

That's everyone's goal hopefully.

I might bring my GTS 250 online next month... only didn't this month because DNETC was down.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
12mil very nice!








Great job everyone!

We must get more than that next month!

I got 350k hmm not bad, that should easily hit 500k next month now that I know what to run.

Where do you see personal stats?


----------



## zodac

First post, scroll down a bit and check the spreadsheet.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
First post, scroll down a bit and check the spreadsheet.









Ha, my bad. I didn't realize he was talking daily. Gotcha

*sorry for the stupid question*


----------



## Pedgette

I'm not sure if I chose incorrect projects or what, but I was using my sig rig (CPU and GPU) at 100% load the entire time and thought I wouldn't be as low on the list. Any way to optimize the output with my hardware?


----------



## zodac

What Projects were you crunching?


----------



## savagebunny

I'm still trying to find a good CPU project. Everyone I've tried to use the CPU on, it would take like 80hrs to complete, I'm like wth


----------



## zodac

Spinhenge is pretty fast, even on my crappy CPU.


----------



## Pedgette

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What Projects were you crunching?

Aqua on the CPU and Collatz on the GPU


----------



## zodac

I wasn't getting many credits on my 9800GT with Collatz, so switched to GPUGrid.

And Aqua WUs were really long when I tried it... so I swapped to smaller WU Projects.


----------



## Pedgette

Which ones would you suggest?


----------



## zodac

Well, I'm not very experienced with the Projects, but Spinhenge and Malaria were the ones I was able to comlete quicky (though I'm sure there are other similar ones), and with an i7, it'll be much easier for you.


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ yea that 8800 is not gonna do anything against 48xx and 58xx GPUs that a lot of the guys are running









And an OC'ed i7 will own AQUA work units for major PPD... dont be scared when it says 7-8 hours to completion


----------



## Epona

Can I just get a confirmation that I actually got points in the past 48 hours?


----------



## zodac

Yes, 36193 credits.

It's in the main post.


----------



## Epona

Ah, I see that now. Thanks!


----------



## LiLChris

Hmm still hasn't been sorted by credits!


----------



## zelix

zodac, pree legit lol. here we go


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hmm still hasn't been sorted by credits!










Well, yeah... that's because I sort by name, not credit. Duh.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zelix*


zodac, pree legit lol. here we go


Anyway you can show it was for OCN?


----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, yeah... that's because I sort by name, not credit. Duh.

Anyway you can show it was for OCN?


deeeuuummm, got the boinc manager in the picture, displaying it for overclock.net, this is pretty much the first time i booted up the program, for this competition no other team id crunch for.


----------



## zodac

Lol... sorry... didn't even notice the BOINC Manager.









That'll do... like I said, I won't put your points in the stats, since we have no idea what you had when the BGB started, but I'll make sure you're included in the prize draw.


----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol... sorry... didn't even notice the BOINC Manager.









That'll do... like I said, I won't put your points in the stats, since we have no idea what you had when the BGB started, but I'll make sure you're included in the prize draw.


alright thanks


----------



## Starbomba

dang, and it ended

too bad i couldn't find the right projects to do (ew 1.6k points) but i'll be ready for next month >


----------



## goodtobeking

I want to see it sorted by points gained as well. I wanna make sure I was in the top 50%. 
And it would be awesome if everyone, that crunched with their GPUs, could go to Lilchris's GPU credits Database. Personally, I would like to see what GPUs do good on Milkyway. But any info summited would help the OCN community.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-database.html


----------



## LiLChris

Zelix I probably crunched 10k points for you, autofill from chrome put chris instead of lilchris one day.


----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Zelix I probably folded 10k points for you, autofill from chrome put chris instead of lilchris one day.










haha awsome lol.


----------



## manchesterutd81

I see people asking for it to be sorted this way or that way.

How about a sorting or a show of hands of people who royally screwed up there sig rig up during the competition!

Anyone anyone.

Great I'm the only one.... Lol.

I still haven't figured out what I did wrong. Err

Josh


----------



## blackedv

well i dont know how it happened but my name changed lol, it was gt95stang300 before the competition then it switched to bad1. so i was there just playing ninja


----------



## Epona

So... 'bout them prizes...


----------



## zodac

What prizes?


----------



## gamer11200

Winners of prizes will be determined tomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackedv*


well i dont know how it happened but my name changed lol, it was gt95stang300 before the competition then it switched to bad1. so i was there just playing ninja


Could you take a screenshot of the BOINC Manager in the "projects tab" with the projects that you ran during the competition?


----------



## blackedv

im not sure how to take a screen shot with windows 7,but i figured it out. im under gt95stang300 on milky way,but im bad1 on dnetc and collatz conjecture


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackedv* 
im not sure how to take a screen shot with windows 7,but i figured it out. im under gt95stang300 on milky way,but im bad1 on dnetc and collatz conjecture

Print screen button (PrtScn) on keyboard. Paste into gimp/paint/whatever.


----------



## godofdeath

ahaha i only did 2k points lol


----------



## blackedv

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...ictureid=18437


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackedv* 
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...ictureid=18437

Thanks. Verified that you have done work during the event. You will be added into the prize draw


----------



## blackedv

awesome wont turn down a chance at prizes


----------



## gamer11200

There are a lot of prizes. There is about a 33% chance that you could win something


----------



## gamer11200

Random drawing will be conducted and those who have won a prize will get a message about what they won and more information.
If you won a prize, you have until 7pm EST on Thursday September 23rd to reply back with your decision if to keep the prize, or redraw, or withdraw from the prizes. If I do not receive a reply, the prize will automatically be put back into a redrawing with the redraw prizes.


----------



## Epona

When is this drawing going to take place?


----------



## gamer11200

Drawing has just finished and those who have won prizes will be receiving private messages within the next hour.


----------



## LiLChris

Not going to announce the winners?


----------



## Epona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Not going to announce the winners?


----------



## zodac

Did I win?









I _feel_ like I won.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Did I win?









I _feel_ like I won.


Your too happy already to win a prize.


----------



## zodac

Awww.... now am I sad enough?


----------



## LiLChris

Remember our discussion, your avatar makes us think your always winking and smiling.
And it creeps me out.


----------



## gamer11200

A sexy wink


----------



## gamer11200

All winners have been emailed


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


All winners have been emailed


Boring.









Post them somewhere.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


All winners have been emailed


I would just like to say thanks to everyone who donated and you gamer and zodac and everyone that has kept up with all the stats and this sub-site of OC.net

Yall have done wonderful!

this has been so much fun... cant wait for the next one

maybe by then i can figure out what i did to my sig rig... seriously guys im screwed.. it wont connect to the net.. the drivers are fubar and i loaded another copy of windows only to find my old windows with all my drivers in windows.old now... but some how it wont let the new windows use those drivers ... and well i could go on forever but the real story here is ill be back!

thanks again

josh

ps/// yes zodac as ive said has the best pics that give me a warm and fuzzy feeling....


----------



## zodac

Yeah... I want a list!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah... I want a list!









See the creepy avatar agrees with me.


----------



## H-man

I have a feeling that the only people that will redraw are those who won the choice of a lanyard or applique pack.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
I have a feeling that the only people that will redraw are those who won the choice of a lanyard or applique pack.

Not everyone can use half the stuff on there, and might just give it back for the next event.

I wouldn't need a Pentium D, those things are only for creepy avatar owners.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Boring.









Post them somewhere.

When all prizes have been accepted, I will update the OP


----------



## Epona

I wouldn't have redrawn with a lanyard... I wanted one... all I got was the darn GTS250...


----------



## H-man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Not everyone can use half the stuff on there, and might just give it back for the next event.

I wouldn't need a Pentium D, those things are only for creepy avatar owners.

What about the Nividia cards and the ram?
Every one wants ram.
I am debating whether or not I need the HDD.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I wouldn't need a Pentium D, those things are only for creepy avatar owners.

What Pent D?


----------



## godofdeath

i got the 8600gt guess i will use it as a spare or fold or something
who got the lanyards


----------



## LiLChris

Not me I got a pat on the back. Lol


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What Pent D?

Thats your old Pentium d isnt it...

Who gave you the nice q6660?


----------



## zodac




----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









Very happy for you!









The one who gets that Pentium D better take care of it.
Its probably folded more than 99% of our folders.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Not me I got a pat on the back

It was a manly pat on the back!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Very happy for you!









The one who gets that Pentium D better take care of it.
Its probably folded more than 99% of our folders.

Dunno what I'm doing with it yet...


----------



## godofdeath

well time to fold, someone help me out with my gpu problem


----------



## savagebunny

I have chose to *redraw* as I already got a Lanyard/Applique Pack. I hope someone else who gets chosen doesn't got one yet!


----------



## gamer11200

I'm hoping that this doesn't turn into hot potato with lanyards


----------



## savagebunny

I hoping it wasn't either. I just didn't wanna receive another one and would rather someone else win the prize. If not then save them for the next BOINC competition


----------



## LiLChris

There giving free appliques this month so you might have people with them already.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-giveaway.html

Well it ended yesterday.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
There giving free appliques this month so you might have people with them already.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-giveaway.html

Well it ended yesterday.

That would explain why I have 2 rejected and only 1 accepted (the other 2 are pending)


----------



## LiLChris

Also just an assumption there afraid if winning a sticker they won't be able to win anything next month like a GPU.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamer11200* 
That would explain why I have 2 rejected and only 1 accepted (the other 2 are pending)

I never got it from the competition. I still have a pack from ~5 months ago and when the lanyards were first introduced I got one


----------



## Epona

I'll take a lanyard if no one wants one... I want one for my car keys...









POST 1000!


----------



## godofdeath

i would take the lanyards but i only need like 2 n i dont need any more of the stickers


----------



## LiLChris

No one has said they didn't want lanyards.








The stickers are the ones he is trying to get rid of. Lol

Just wait for the mysterious list and redraw (if any) happens.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
The one who gets that Pentium D better take care of it.
Its probably folded more than 99% of our folders.

an extra processor is always welcome on my book. i'd loved to get the video cards, the xeon board, or the ram, but yea, if i fry my c2d (or my sis/dad fries their pc, which i more likely) i got something to fall back on









besides, even if i don't use it, it'll be a pretty nice participation gift, and, a reason to boast about xD


----------



## LiLChris

Starbomba, not to make that Pent D sound less awesome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Dunno what I'm doing with it yet...

I thought it was sorry.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Starbomba, not to make that Pent D sound less awesome.

I thought it was sorry.









still, makes for a good memory, and a damn useful one at that (at least for me, my dad and sis are computer destroyers)


----------



## blackedv

i got a lanyard itll look good right along with my snap on one


----------



## manchesterutd81

I got the dual intel board and i am stoked!!!

I am skimming the for sale site for stuff to add to it so i can fold on it!

Im glad i have a spare 950w corsair sitting here lol

Now all i need is a case to put it in and more ram and more and more

ha ha ha Un-nefer here i come~!


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
I got the dual intel board and i am stoked!!!

I am skimming the for sale site for stuff to add to it so i can fold on it!

Im glad i have a spare 950w corsair sitting here lol

Now all i need is a case to put it in and more ram and more and more

ha ha ha Un-nefer here i come~!

That's awesome manu, and well deserved mate









All you need to do is pop in a GPU and let it crunch away for you 24/7 and I'm sure you'll catch me in no time


----------



## gamer11200

Redraw prize winners have been determined.
Check your Private Messages to see if you won.
Same rule applies. Up to 7PM Eastern Time tomorrow to confirm


----------



## LiLChris

This is weird being all secretive.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
This is weird being all secretive.









certainly is interesting...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
This is weird being all secretive.









Better this way for now. Adds some fun of waiting for a Private Message. After all prizes have been accepted, the list of winners will be revealed in the OP of this thread


----------



## godofdeath

yea i dont know if its me, but trying to reveal the pics for a bunch doesnt work


----------



## goodtobeking

Congrats manchesterutd81, hope you put it to good use. I won a Lanyard/Applique Pack. I am happy to win something. Does it come with both, or just one?? Replying to PM now, thanks you guys. Cant wait til next month.

I have a -bigadv WU due to upload at 1pm tommorow. Hoping to hit 100k Points(edited) during the foldathon


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
yea i dont know if its me, but trying to reveal the pics for a bunch doesnt work

Works for me.


----------



## gamer11200

winners have been announced. Check OP to see the list


----------



## un-nefer

I just wanted to thank those ppl who donated prizes - much appreciated guys


----------



## 4Brand

I just wanted to thank Zodac for my golden E-Hug.


----------



## zodac

You're welcome.


----------



## DarkRyder




----------

